# Let’s see your old hunting pictures!



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Nostromo said:


> View attachment 843021
> 
> Here's an older one.
> 
> One of my biggest regrets.


Which part?
Wearing leggings? Or knocking the hindquarters off the bull elk with your first shot?


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Waif said:


> Which part?
> Wearing leggings? Or knocking the hindquarters off the bull elk with your first shot?


Not taking pictures.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Great memories there!!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

roger15055 said:


> How about this one from put and take pheasant hunting Gregory state game area 1980. My dog Charlie he was amazing. That was the first vehicle I ever bought . 1974 F250 300cu in six cylinder and three on the tree.
> View attachment 843018


Were you hunting with Rod Stewart?

Great thread love the old photos.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

sparky18181 said:


> View attachment 842936
> View attachment 842937
> View attachment 842938
> View attachment 842939
> ...


Great pictures Sparky but I don't see any deer nutz hanging on any limbs.


----------



## spikekilla (Jan 6, 2009)

roger15055 said:


> How about this one from put and take pheasant hunting Gregory state game area 1980. My dog Charlie he was amazing. That was the first vehicle I ever bought . 1974 F250 300cu in six cylinder and three on the tree.
> View attachment 843018


You used to hunt with Rod Stewart. That’s awesome. Nice truck


----------



## spikekilla (Jan 6, 2009)

vsmorgantown said:


> Were you hunting with Rod Stewart?
> 
> Great thread love the old photos.


Sorry man saw this after I posted. You’re a genius lol


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Damn! First I have to dig for pics then take pics of them with my phone to up load. Here's a couple to start with.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Montana


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

My first deer with a bow. Shot with a 45 lb. Bear Grizzly recurve and a Bear two blade head.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

vsmorgantown said:


> Great pictures Sparky but I don't see any deer nutz hanging on any limbs.


Just for you


----------



## Mark-n-Fish (Dec 21, 2004)

Found this one. Biggest turtle I ever caught. I was fishing for carp at the time. 8lb test.


----------



## Mark-n-Fish (Dec 21, 2004)

1982


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

UP deer camp.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

roger15055 said:


> Well since the fire I have had every contractor I can think of at my house writing estimates. Yesterday was electricians and he says oh there’s a OLD Magazine there . So I see it and I know what page I was on so I flip it open and say who’s this guy? They both say I have no clue!! I said that was me when I was your age!!! Man did that make me realize that there is a whole lot of hunting seasons behind me than in front of me!! So I told myself I am not going to be down about it I am going to savor every minute of being out there. Here it is from Buck Fax in the fall of 1989. My friend did it as he was wanting to become a writer. Let’s see others I think it’s cool to see old outdoors pictures.
> View attachment 842518


So in that pic there Rog, would you call that a 70's horn stash????


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

A few more.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Is that you in the middle OGB? Is that early 70’s With the Roosters? You have had one heck of a Hunting Career


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

roger15055 said:


> Is that you in the middle OGB? Is that early 70’s With the Roosters? You have had one heck of a Hunting Career


Yep that's me in the middle. 1968


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

old graybeard said:


> Yep that's me in the middle. 1968


That’s the only photo you DONT have a graybeard !


----------

